# Palatalização de /l/ antes de /i/



## AlexSantos

Olá a todos.

Tenho percebido em minha própria fala que o /l/ em meu sotaque carioca costuma sair palatalizado quando pronunciado imediatamente antes da vogal /i/, sendo realizado através de um som idêntico ao _lh_. Por exemplo, as palavras _velhinha_ (diminutivo de velha) e _velinha_ (diminutivo de vela) são pronunciadas da mesma maneira por mim.

Tento reparar se isso acontece com outras pessoas, mas a diferença entre ambos os sons é bem sutil e quase imperceptível, sei que minha namorada e a família dela (oriundos da Bahia) fazem uma nítida distinção entre _lhi_ e _li_. Essa palatalização estranha acontece também com outros falantes do Português ao redor do mundo ou é só coisa minha e de minha família? Existe explicação concreta para esse fenômeno? Procurei algum trabalho sobre isso na internet, mas só achei sobre a palatalização de /t/ e /d/ antes de /i/.


----------



## LuizLeitao

AlexSantos said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Tenho percebido em minha própria fala que o /l/ em meu sotaque carioca costuma sair palatalizado quando pronunciado imediatamente antes da vogal /i/, sendo realizado através de um som idêntico ao _lh_. Por exemplo, as palavras _velhinha_ (diminutivo de velha) e _velinha_ (diminutivo de vela) são pronunciadas da mesma maneira por mim.
> 
> Tento reparar se isso acontece com outras pessoas, mas a diferença entre ambos os sons é bem sutil e quase imperceptível, sei que minha namorada e a família dela (oriundos da Bahia) fazem uma nítida distinção entre _lhi_ e _li_. Essa palatalização estranha acontece também com outros falantes do Português ao redor do mundo ou é só coisa minha e de minha família? Existe explicação concreta para esse fenômeno? Procurei algum trabalho sobre isso na internet, mas só achei sobre a palatalização de /t/ e /d/ antes de /i/.



Com sotaque carioca, mas morando em SP, não noto distinção aqui em relação à pronúncia do I no exemplo de velhinha, palhinha, etc.


----------



## diego-rj

Eu também faço isso. Pronuncio 'família' como 'familha'. Estou observando agora se existe alguma palatalização do _n_ antes do _i_ (Polônia -> Polonha), mas acho que essa é mais incomum.


----------



## AlexSantos

LuizLeitao said:


> Com sotaque carioca, mas morando em SP, não noto distinção aqui em relação à pronúncia do I no exemplo de velhinha, palhinha, etc.



Isso quer dizer que em SP também pronunciam _"velhinha"_ e _"velinha"_ sem distinção?



diego-rj said:


> Eu também faço isso. Pronuncio 'família' como 'familha'. Estou observando agora se existe alguma palatalização do _n_ antes do _i_ (Polônia -> Polonha), mas acho que essa é mais incomum.



Exato. Me sinto aliviado de saber que isso não é só cacoete meu e de minha família. Queria saber o porquê de isso acontecer já que falar /fa.'mí.ʎa/ não me soa lá muito mais fácil do que /fa.'mi.lya/_. _Com relação a _Polônia/Polonha_, esse eu posso dizer com segurança que pronuncio da forma como se escreve mesmo /po.'lo.nya/ com o 'i' bem pronunciado.

Alguém saberia indicar algum trabalho ou artigo acadêmico sobre o assunto descrevendo o fenômeno? Só encontro artigos relacionados à palatalização do /t/ e /d/ antes de /i/, mas nada de /l/. Sei que algo parecido ocorre na língua mirandesa, onde o /l/ é palatalizado antes de /e/ como em _lhengua_ (língua).


----------



## More od Solzi

Tem pessoas que pronunciam LH como LI> familha --> família,  às vezes LH vira L:  Guilherme [giléhmi], velhinha [velinha], mulher [muléh]
Tem pessoas que pronunciam L como LH> política [pu'lhitchika], não sei como /lhidar/ com isso, por isso escrevem> _não sei como lhe dar com isso https://www.google.no/search?as_q=&..._occt=any&safe=images&as_filetype=&as_rights=
_


----------



## Outsider

Penso que é um fenómeno caraterístico do Brasil, ou de parte do Brasil. Em Portugal nunca o notei.


----------



## fre0009

Oi gente,

Eu não sei se é uma coisa parecida, e como sou inglês é possível eu estar errado. Mas, acho que eu percebi essa palatalização também em algumas palavras com o /n/. Por exemplo, -bonito- às vezes para mim soa como -bonhito-, ou seja /nh/ em vez de /n/. Estou certo em pensar isso?


----------



## Alandria

No Sul e no Sudeste é bem comum palatalizar o L antes de i.  Assim como o T e o D. No Nordeste não ocorre a palatalização do L antes de I.  70 % dos nordestinos não palatalizam o t e o d antes de i em nenhum caso.


----------



## AlexSantos

fre0009 said:


> Oi gente,
> 
> Eu não sei se é uma coisa parecida, e como sou inglês é possível eu estar errado. Mas, acho que eu percebi essa palatalização também em algumas palavras com o /n/. Por exemplo, -bonito- às vezes para mim soa como -bonhito-, ou seja /nh/ em vez de /n/. Estou certo em pensar isso?



Nunca percebi isso, eu pessoalmente não faço, mas não acho impossível de acontecer visto que o português brasileiro tende a palatalizar os sons alveolares antes de /i/. De qualquer forma não acho q seja tão comum quanto a palatalização do /l/.



Alandria said:


> No Sul e no Sudeste é bem comum palatalizar o L antes de i.  Assim como o T e o D. No Nordeste não ocorre a palatalização do L antes de I.  70 % dos nordestinos não palatalizam o t e o d antes de i em nenhum caso.



Percebo isso bastante, o curioso é que minha namorada e a família dela palatalizam /t/ e /d/ mas não o /l/. Queria saber o porquê de haver essas palatalizações especificamente antes de /i/ e de mais nenhum outro som vocálico.


----------



## nattsza

AlexSantos said:


> Exato. Me sinto aliviado de saber que isso  não é só cacoete meu e de minha família. Queria saber o porquê de isso  acontecer já que falar /fa.'mí.ʎa/ não me soa lá muito mais fácil do que /fa.'mi.lya/_._



Alex, li essa sua afirmação e fiquei me batendo por algum tempo rs. Para você, há distinção entre /ʎ/ e /lj/ (ou /ly/, como preferir)? Eu fiquei aqui tentando pronunciar /fa.'mí.ʎa/ e /fa.'mi.lja/ e juro que não notei diferença. Creio eu que /lj/ soe exatamente como /ʎ/, não? Uma palavra como sandália, para mim, que tem transcrição /sɐ̃.'da.ljɐ/, poderia ser transcrita igualmente como /sɐ̃.'da.ʎɐ/ sem perda alguma de pronúncia. Inclusive fui dar uma pesquisada e achei isso na wikipedia: 'Não há contraste entre [lj ~ lʲ ~ l̠ʲ ~ ʎ] e /li̯/ ou /ʎ/  no português brasileiro'. Eu até discordo de parte dessa afirmação pois consigo  distinguir uma diferença perceptível entre /lj/ (/ʎ/) e /li/ (caso o símbolo /i̯/  represente alguma variação de /i/, não sei ao certo), mais em palavras  que apresentam outra vogal após esse som, como 'sandália'; já em 'lhe',  por exemplo, também noto (como alguém falou acima, tem pessoas que  pronunciam como 'li'), mas é realmente uma diferença bem pouco nítida,  creio que no dia-a-dia acabamos pronunciado 'li' muitas vezes. Porém  realmente não distinguo /lj/ de /ʎ/. Creio que o /ʎ/ é exatamente o som que representa o /l/ palatalizado seguido de /j/. Para mim, /'mi.ʎu/ e /'mi.lju/ soam o mesmo. Isso é só comigo?

Claro que _há_ uma diferença entre os sons _em si_, já que há estudo e IPA para todos, mas creio que nós não distinguimos essa diferença na nossa fala nativa. É o mesmo que /ʌ/ e /ɐ/,  há uma diferença entre eles, mas é tão imperceptível que os sons são  considerados o mesmo, sendo a utilização do símbolo para representá-lo  diferente apenas na língua em questão por uma questão de padrão  (utiliza-se /ʌ/ mais para o inglês e /ɐ/ para o português, pelo o que vejo). Também não vejo diferença entre /ɲ/ e /ȷ̃/, /ɲi/ ou /ɲj/, são todas combinações que resultam no mesmo som, ao meu ver. Também achei certa confirmação disso na wikipedia: 'Não há contraste entre [nj ~ nʲ ~ n̠ʲ ~ ɲ] e /ni̯/ no português brasileiro, embora /n/ geralmente palatalize antes de qualquer /i/ (incluindo [i̯]). Já com /ɲ/,  a ocorrência pode nasalizar a vogal que a precede (especialmente se  tônica), ou vocalizar para um aproximante palatal nasal, principalmente  em registros estigmatizados' e também 'Frequentemente ou comumente  substituído intervocalicamente por uma aproximante palatal nasal,  provavelmente o seu som original [...]'. Novamente discordo da primeira  afirmativa, pois assim como /li/ e /lj/ (/ʎ/), eu até consigo distinguir /nj/  (urânio, /u.'rɐ.nju/, o /n/ não palataliza aqui, ou sim?), /ni/ e /ɲ/, mas já as combinações /ɲi/ e /ɲj/  (se é que existem no português, não me vem nenhuma palavra à mente;  'caminhe' talvez tenha essa transcrição, não consegui achar por ser  conjugação de verbo, mas creio eu que o som final possa ser apenas /ɲ/, apesar de soar mais /ĩ/ para mim) soam exatamente como o /ɲ/ puro que soa exatamente como o /j/ nasalizado. E numa palavra como 'ninho' (/'ni.ɲu/), a vogal precedente ao /ɲ/ realmente é nasalizada, ouço geralmente como /'nĩ.ɲu/.

  Espero não ter falado besteira, porque tem coisa que ainda me confunde.  É estranho ser falante nativo do português e descobrir algumas coisas  que martelam na cabeça por um bom tempo rs. Por exemplo, vi há pouco que  o IPA da palavra 'lei' é /'lɐj/, como eu não sei, já que para mim eu realmente ouço /'lei/, não consigo de jeito algum ouvir ou mesmo sentir que _eu_ pronuncio /j/ em vez de /i/ aí.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

nattsza said:


> Por exemplo, vi há pouco que  o IPA da palavra 'lei' é /'lɐj/, como eu não sei, já que para mim eu realmente ouço /'lei/, não consigo de jeito algum ouvir ou mesmo sentir que _eu_ pronuncio /j/ em vez de /i/ aí.


Não é muito fácil falar de maneira precisa sobre pronúncia a partir da transcrição *fonêmica *de uma palavra. É que esses símbolos, quando entre barras, representam fonemas, e não fones. Ou seja, não indicam uma articulação específica. E dada a natureza completamente abstrata do fonema, para ser transcrito ele precisa de uma face, que costuma ser o mesmo símbolo do seu alofone mais comum. Por exemplo, /'ten/ é a transcrição fonêmica mais comum de "ten" nos dicionários de inglês, ainda que nenhum nativo - que eu saiba - pronuncie essa palavra como ['ten], com a consoante oclusiva surda sem a aspiração consequente do atraso no vozeamento da vogal, fenômeno obrigatório quando esse tipo de consoante aparece no ataque simples de sílaba tônica. 

Quanto ao impasse "aproximante ou vogal?", é preciso entender que não se trata de uma questão articulatória, e sim de uma classificação baseada no funcionamento fonológico desse tipo de vogal; ou seja, procura-se observar se aquela "vogal" se comporta como vogal ou como consoante.


nattsza said:


> É o mesmo que /ʌ/ e /ɐ/,  há uma diferença entre eles, mas é tão imperceptível que os sons são  considerados o mesmo, sendo a utilização do símbolo para representá-lo  diferente apenas na língua em questão por uma questão de padrão  (utiliza-se /ʌ/ mais para o inglês e /ɐ/ para o português, pelo o que vejo).


A diferença entre [ʌ] e [ɐ] talvez seja irrelevante nas duas línguas citadas, o que não quer dizer que em todas as outras a falta de oposição se mantenha. Além disso, é importante não confundir [ʌ] com /ʌ/, porque o segundo não representa especificamente uma vogal posterior média fechada não arredondada. 

Eu sei que no começo esses conceitos todos podem soar muito parecidos, mas com o tempo a gente acaba entendendo a diferença entre som, fone, fonema e arquifonema.


----------



## nattsza

Muito obrigado!  Esclareceu alguns conceitos para mim. Não sou um linguista, apenas me interesso pelo assunto por estudar inglês como autodidata e consequentemente me esbarrar com IPA, o que me puxa à sua aplicação nos fenômenos linguísticos fora do Inglês também. Realmente muitos desses conceitos me confundem, e no seu _post_, só algo continuou um pouco obscuro para mim:



Ariel Knightly said:


> Por exemplo, /'ten/ é a transcrição fonêmica mais comum de "ten" nos dicionários de inglês, ainda que nenhum nativo - que eu saiba - pronuncie essa palavra como ['ten], com a consoante oclusiva surda sem a aspiração consequente do atraso no vozeamento da vogal, fenômeno obrigatório quando esse tipo de consoante aparece no ataque simples de sílaba tônica.



Em que essa "aspiração" modifica a oclusiva surda? Há algum exemplo em português que esclareça isso?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

nattsza said:


> Em que essa "aspiração" modifica a oclusiva surda? Há algum exemplo em português que esclareça isso?


Quando mencionei esse fenômeno fonológico, estava me referindo especificamente à língua inglesa, já que as regras e padrões fonotáticos de uma língua não vão necessariamente servir numa outra.

O que acontece é que, quando se tem uma consoante surda seguida por vogal, é possível ocorrer, por conta da diferença de sonoridade, um atraso no vozeamento da vogal, aparecendo nesse intervalo um ruído percebido como uma espécie de aspiração. Esse fenômeno, normalmente representado por um "h" sobrescrito, é obrigatório em inglês quando uma consoante oclusiva surda ataca sozinha uma sílaba tônica. 

pin ['pʰɪn]
spin ['spɪn]

E acredito ser por conta desse ruído que muitos brasileiros têm um pouco de dificuldade com palavras como _two_, pronunciando por vezes uma africada no lugar da oclusiva aspirada (['tʃu:] em vez de ['tʰu:]). 

Mas apesar da existência de alofonia - com a escolha entre os fones sendo governada por fatores fonológicos e/ou dialetais -, você provavelmente não vai encontrar muitos dicionários com transcrições entrando nesse nível de corporificação. Isso porque, além da questão da preferência pela simplicidade, a representação, quanto mais concreta, mais variável e, portanto, menos abrangente. A transcrição fonética propriamente dita é mais adequada quando empregada num contexto de realização concreta.


----------



## nattsza

Ariel Knightly said:


> E acredito ser por conta desse ruído que muitos brasileiros têm um pouco de dificuldade com palavras como _two_, pronunciando por vezes uma africada no lugar da oclusiva aspirada (['tʃu:] em vez de ['tʰu:]).


Nossa, que informação incrível! Muito obrigado. Engraçado como ela surgiu do nada, fora do tema do tópico, e é algo que fez total sentido para mim. Ao começar meus estudos próprios de inglês, eu também pronunciava como ['tʃu:] e ouvia como tal. Com o tempo, focando em pronúncia e assistindo a videoaulas, comecei a pronunciar corretamente, mas nunca tinha percebido que há esse 'ruído', apenas achava que esse espaço entre a consoante e a vogal se devia ao fato de serem consoantes mudas (_stop consonants_, um tema recorrente e importante da pronúncia inglesa), já que, em inglês, elas são produzidas, retidas, e depois lançadas, o que dá esse efeito de 'explosão'. Agora sua informação encaixou para mim e fico feliz que já pronunciava corretamente mesmo sem saber sobre esse fenômeno! Já tinha visto essa transcrição com esse h sobrescrito, mas nunca tinha lido que representava isso. Valeu!


----------



## JotaPB

Não sei exatamente sobre o sotaque carioca, mas sei que é notória a palatização do "l" antes de "i" no dialeto paraense, ocorrendo o mesmo com o "n".


----------



## Leandro

A palatização do "l" (lh) antes de "i" ou "e" é comum no dialeto fluminense (estado do RJ). Também sou carioca e, parando para pensar, dá trabalho e requer esforço extra falar o "lh" direitinho antes de "i" e "e", especialmente em "mulher" (sai mais "mulé"; só sai com som de "lh" mesmo quando quero dar ênfase, ser sarcástico/irônico ou quando falo pau-sa-da-men-te, rs). 
Tem até aquele trocadilho em festas de aniversário na hora do parabéns que dizemos "está na hora de apagar a "velinha" ("velhinha") e todos riem e olham para as avós ou as "velhinhas" da família, rsrsrsrsrs.

Achei este artigo que fala sobre os dialetos do sudeste brasileiro (paulista, mineiro, fluminense e capixaba): 
http://letrasitinerantes.blogspot.com.br/2008/11/dialeto-paulista-existem-muitas.html


----------



## Alandria

Ah, gente. De boa, dizer "lhi" sempre me soa mais familiar. "mulé" é comum, mas é numa fala bem descontraída.
Esse "li" sem palatalização nenhuma me soa hiper nordestino.


----------



## Malu2018

AlexSantos said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Tenho percebido em minha própria fala que o /l/ em meu sotaque carioca costuma sair palatalizado quando pronunciado imediatamente antes da vogal /i/, sendo realizado através de um som idêntico ao _lh_. Por exemplo, as palavras _velhinha_ (diminutivo de velha) e _velinha_ (diminutivo de vela) são pronunciadas da mesma maneira por mim.
> 
> Tento reparar se isso acontece com outras pessoas, mas a diferença entre ambos os sons é bem sutil e quase imperceptível, sei que minha namorada e a família dela (oriundos da Bahia) fazem uma nítida distinção entre _lhi_ e _li_. Essa palatalização estranha acontece também com outros falantes do Português ao redor do mundo ou é só coisa minha e de minha família? Existe explicação concreta para esse fenômeno? Procurei algum trabalho sobre isso na internet, mas só achei sobre a palatalização de /t/ e /d/ antes de /i/.



Olá, Alex.
Depois de muito tempo é que leio sua postagem. Estava procurando um artigo meu. Pesquiso sobre palatalização de /l/ diante de _ desde 2003. Creio que fui a primeira linguista a descrever o fenômeno sob a perspectiva sociolinguística no Brasil. Defendo que seja incluído entre as consoantes coronais que palatalizam no português com /t/ e /d/, em posição prevocálica. Até o momento, não conheço outras descrições além das que fiz, algumas em parceria com outros pesquisadores. Sei que há uma tese e duas  dissertações já em andamento sobre o tema. Eu oriento dois desses trabalhos. O Atlas linguístico do Brasil apresenta  cartas linguísticas sobre a distribuição do fenômeno nas capitais brasileiras.  São resultado de minha pesquisa sobre essa palatalização  no Brasil. Acesse, para informações: alib.ufba.br.

Te envio link de alguns artigos já publicados. 
Bom proveito.
PALATALIZAÇÃO DE L DIANTE DE I NO PORTUGUÊS BRASILEIRO
Palatalização de /l/: atuação de fatores sociais | Oliveira | Signum: Estudos da Linguagem
À GUISA DE UMA EXPLICAÇÃO SOCIOLINGUÍSTICA PARA A ACENTUADA PALATALIZAÇÃO DE /L/ EM ITAITUBA-PA | Oliveira | Amazônica - Revista de Antropologia


Se precisar de mais referências, diga.
Um abraço,_


----------



## xiskxisk

It doesn't happen here in Portugal.

For example, Gálio and galho don't sound the same way.


Não acontece em Portugal.

Por exemplo, Gálio e galho não soam da mesma maneira.


----------



## meencantesp

Me arrisco a fazer uma pergunta relacionada: há uma pronúncia diferenciada da letra ele antes de vogais que não sejam o i no Rio de Janeiro? Em produções cinematográficas já vi retratadas pronúncias como “molheque” em vez de “moleque” e “lheva” em vez de “leva”, no geral atribuídas a personagens jovens e “malandros”.


----------

